# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  أسئلة وردت في امتحانات الوزارة Reported Speech

## DigitalEnglish12

أسئلة وردت في امتحانات الوزارة في موضوع الـ   Reported Speech

الأسئلة معدة بصيغة الفلاش بطريقة تفاعلية.

انظر المرفق.

----------

